# best friends day 9 (2010)



## catfish

Best Friends Day 9 has set the date for the weekend of August 21st, 2010. Here is the first round of bands that will be playing-

Propagandhi
Municipal Waste
Negative Approach
Banner Pilot
Off With Their Heads
Black Army Jacket (reunion)
Lemuria
Brainworms (last gig)
The Measure (SA)
Algernon Cadawallader 
Amateur Party
The Dopamines
Mouthbreather
Sun Dials
Cloak/Dagger

More TBA soon.

Taking place at various locations around Richmond, Virginia, Best Friends Day is known for its Saturday at Hadads Lake which attendees spend the day swimmin', grillin', and chillin' with their Best Friends and favorite bands. This years events will also feature a Rollerskating Jam and a Friday Field Day competition where teams will battle in outrgeous events for prizes!






(lets try not to get drunk and pass out in the yard this year)


----------



## mikefwt

yeeeaahh


----------



## beanflicker

anyone heading from tramp fest in st. paul to bfd?


----------



## Gudj

I might be there to see Brainworms and my best friends. So, I'll see you there prolly.


----------



## Mouse

I'll be there. I'm heading to RVA way ahead of time and sticking around this BFD is over. last year was great so I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## Mouse

oh, I just checked the site again to the updated details. I'm soooo glad they have a Bike Lot show scheduled for 7 pm. the one last year was at like noon and that place was a fucking OVEN. miserable.


----------



## blackcoffee

YERP YERP YERP! ill be there! should be a rowdy time!


----------



## Mouse

Anyone from here that's going - 

I'll be the chick with the short hot pink hair in case you happen to run into me


----------



## sunshinegumbo

Ill be there, and ill be an abstract shape as to not offend the squares who arent.

whaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## partysummer07

yes yes I am stoked! Is anybody heading there from the NY or New England Area?


----------



## trystero

rope swingin' into the james! missed it last year but glad to be back.


----------



## ThrashAndBurn

Mouse said:


> oh, I just checked the site again to the updated details. I'm soooo glad they have a Bike Lot show scheduled for 7 pm. the one last year was at like noon and that place was a fucking OVEN. miserable.



yeah I couldn't even get in and my friends band was playing i was bummed.



partysummer07 said:


> yes yes I am stoked! Is anybody heading there from the NY or New England Area?



I'm going down from southern NH area. 



trystero said:


> rope swingin' into the james! missed it last year but glad to be back.



i got there last year just after the dude had fucked up his neck and went in to a coma. It's the best place maybe i'll see ya there.


----------



## ThrashAndBurn

oh and just so you know BALTIMORE PEES THE POOL!


----------



## carlyameliabelle

sounds like fun


----------



## Crocodile

Well, hopefully I'll get to Richmond in time, and hopefully I won't get a felony like I did last time.


----------



## ThrashAndBurn

Crocodile said:


> Well, hopefully I'll get to Richmond in time, and hopefully I won't get a felony like I did last time.


 
yeah hopefullly i don't get donkey punched by a 350 lbs black man for being naked and talking with my ass at lake hadad again this year.


----------



## NickCofphee

Leaving today from California, hopefully I'll make it in time! I'll be that kid with the dreads and bandana, you know....


----------



## Monkeywrench

Well, shit. I'm only an hour away right now. Why not? I'm the Mexican-looking asshole with the camo hat and the brown bibs. Alice pack. Septum ring. I stick out like a sore thumb. Right?


----------



## ThrashAndBurn

BEST FRIENDS DAY 9 GUIDE BOOK

Best Friends Day 9 Guidebook


----------



## beanflicker

hahaha


----------



## Dirty Rig

last year was fun, but not fun enough for me to go out of my way to go back. also, my fists arent to be trusted around bigots, as last year demonstrated.


----------



## Monkeywrench

That guidebook makes me not want to go.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Got my ride to RVA tomorrow. Let's see if it's possible to go to that city without pissing everyone off!


----------



## Dirty Rig

Monkeywrench said:


> Got my ride to RVA tomorrow. Let's see if it's possible to go to that city without pissing everyone off!


 
best of luck


----------



## Dylan Seagull

I'll be there! My first time someone show me around!


----------

